# Brandon Jennings on Rubio, Jrue, and Evans



## Kiyaman2 (May 31, 2009)

*The NBA league made Marbury a PG.....*when Marbury, Iverson, Bobby Jackson, Nate, and Stephon Curry, best pure talents is as a "combo-guard" playing both guard positions. 
The Timberwolves selected Marbury to be their PG. 
The 76ers selected AI to be their PG. 
And the Sacremento Kings will select Stephon Curry to be their PG with the 4th pick. 
*Its the money $$$$$....*Curry will not argue being selected as the 4th pick. 

This has alot to do with why (Compton's) Brandon Jennings became mouth almighty after his great "showcase" workout for the Sacremento Kings whom is in dire need for a pure PG. Inwhich Brandon Jennings feels he is the best option for the Kings oranization (which is true). 

BJ, Rubio, and Ty Lawson are the top-3 pure PG in this draft class that the Kings roster need to select 1 out of the 3 to start their rebuilding process with. 
But will they select an important need with their 4th pick? 
or scoring stars Curry or Harden? 

*The reporter mention the word Hype......*

*JENNINGS ON RUBIO*

Q: How did he (Rubio) do and how would he do to compare to the other guys in college now?

A: "Well when I was playing he only zero assists and two turnovers, you know you tell me how that was."

Q: How many minutes was he (Rubio) playing?

A: "We had about even minutes, I had 12 points, about six assists, that was the most I ever played was 30 minutes. I was a little winded but I still think I got the best of him."

Q: How would he compare to the college freshman for example?

A: "Well put it like this, if he was in a workout with me, Jonny Flynn, Drew Holiday, (Ty) Lawson, and Stephen Curry he wouldn't even be at the top."

Q: Do you think he's all hype?

A: "Yeah because he played in the Olympics, been playing pro ball since 14, you know there it is right there. His stats you know 26 minutes, having 16 points, seven assists, nine steals in 26 minutes, and you have all that? You know, I really don't know, I can't wait to play him though."

Q: Is it safe to say you think should go before Ricky Rubio in the draft?

A: "Yeah, I think I'm a better player think he is, I can shoot the ball better than he can, you know the only time I have seen him do something is when he has a homerun pass or something like that. I think the dude is just all hype. I can't even front you know, I'm just going to be real with you guys." - Sam Amick


*Jennings Doesn't Think Holiday And Evans Are NBA PGs*

Jun 11, 2009 6:50 PM EST 
Brandon Jennings thinks of himself as a true point guard and thinks that Jrue Holiday and Tyreke Evans will struggle in the NBA at the position.

"No, I don't think so," said Jennings when asked if those specific players can be converted. "To be a point guard, it has to be in you. I don't think you can suddenly be a point guard after one year. You are the leader, you are the quarterback, and that takes a lot of understanding. You have to make the right play, you have to run a team, you have to be a leader, you have to see things out there on the court. People might say, 'He can be a point guard in the league.' But that is a hard transition. You have to know how to do it. You have to be the one to take the heat when things don't go right."

Holiday primarily played point guard while in high school, but played out of position at UCLA due to the presence of senior Darren Collison.


----------



## Kiyaman2 (May 31, 2009)

A person could take this one-way or the other way....but us Knick-fans know by now that Nate Robinson is an energy combo-guard that plays at a fast temple transition in a rotation that has a natural PG and a natural SG where he can confuse oponents playing both positions. 
And the Sacremento Kings tried to trade with us this past season for Nate to make combo-guard Nate into the Kings PG. 
Which shows the Kings organization is not very bright having a 34 mpg SG-K-Mart that would take his game to the next level if he had a 34 mpg natural pure PG as his backcourt tandem partner. 
Inwhich rumor has it that Brandon Jennings interview workout prove to be the top of all the drafted players that came and applied for the PG position at the 4th pick. 
Rumor also have it that after the Sacremento Kings work out was over Stephon Curry refuse to do any more workouts for teams....making it seem that one of the teams at the Kings workout camp insured Stephon Curry their early pick. 
I wonder while I wander through this draft class...


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Number 1...*

Jennings comments about their match up was BS. He lied about the stats and also forgot to mention Rubio was coming off a wrist injury. He then tried to talk his way out of when found out by claiming he was only trying to hype the draft. Remind you of anyone? (Marbury,cough,cough).

I don't think anyone disputes Nate's energy or his ability. It is his head and immaturity that people are sick of. He cost nearly as many games with that as he wins with his talent. Overall, its just about a wash and that is one of the reasons he may be gone. He is undisciplined.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Jeez Brandon Jennings will be a bust I don't want him to be a Knick he's been talking BS about EVERYONE and their mamas before he's even stepped on the hardwood...


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kiyaman2 said:


> *The NBA league made Marbury a PG.....*when Marbury, Iverson, Bobby Jackson, Nate, and Stephon Curry, best pure talents is as a "combo-guard" playing both guard positions.
> The Timberwolves selected Marbury to be their PG.
> The 76ers selected AI to be their PG.
> And the Sacremento Kings will select Stephon Curry to be their PG with the 4th pick.
> ...


its hard to see this as anything but jennings hyping himself at the expense of others ...it doesn't matter in the scheme of things but will make good drama when the teams make their selections and they all have to play each other.


----------



## Kiyaman2 (May 31, 2009)

*for the record......* 

http://weblogs.newsday.com/sports/ba...bio_criti.html



Quote:
Jennings backs off Rubio criticism


Brandon Jennings had a different perspective of the "hype" surrounding fellow guard prospect Ricky Rubio.

"I think I got a little carried away with it," Jennings said after his workout with the Knicks Monday. "I was having too much fun with it. He's not all hype. The kid hasmore experience than everybody in this draft, he's been playing [professionally] since he was 14. He's a great player, he did his thing in the Olympics. Overall, he's a great person. I know him, we did a photoshoot together. No disrespect to Ricky Rubio."

Jennings worked out against Tyreke Evans, with Earl Clark and Austin Daye as other two notables in the session. Jordan Hill comes in tomorrow, as the Knicks continue to check out every single player being discussed in the top 10.

Neither Jennings nor Evans could last to the Knicks at No. 8, but then again, there is so much speculation within the top 10 -- and teams trading in and out -- that no one can be completely sure who will be on the board.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Jennings is definitely out there speaking his mind quite a bit. He is either being told this stuff by his agent, or really has no control over his mouth.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*K.....*

He said that after he got caught....Its hard to believe him after those circumstances. He has been criticized as not getting his teammates involved in the workouts. Is that what we need? He's Iverson with more attitude and less shooting ability. Pass.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Kiyaman2 said:


> *
> 
> Neither Jennings nor Evans could last to the Knicks at No. 8, but then again, there is so much speculation within the top 10 -- and teams trading in and out -- that no one can be completely sure who will be on the board.*


*

Evans before 8? Yes.... Jennings before 8? Absolutely not...*


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Evans before 8? Yes.... Jennings before 8? Absolutely not...


I could see 7 to GSW if Hill doesn't slip. I could see Sacramento loving him if Rubio doesn't slip. I could see Minnesota at 6 taking him because they just don't know what to do anymore.

BTW, I've argued with Alphaorange about a Jennings pick to the Knicks,but mark my words for sure. 5 years from now Brandon Jennings will be as good if not better then Ricky Rubio.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> BTW, I've argued with Alphaorange about a Jennings pick to the Knicks,but mark my words for sure. 5 years from now Brandon Jennings will be as good if not better then Ricky Rubio.


5 years from now... that's a long time. No one can tell the future of these young prospects, with that said, 4 years ago I could have said Gerald Green would be as good if not better than Joey Graham but what good is such a statement?


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Gotham2krazy said:


> 5 years from now... that's a long time. No one can tell the future of these young prospects, with that said, 4 years ago I could have said Gerald Green would be as good if not better than Joey Graham but what good is such a statement?


Neither of them is very good now, so it's not like your prediction was wrong. Right now I would actually take Gerald Green on my team before Joey Graham.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> Neither of them is very good now, so it's not like your prediction was wrong. Right now I would actually take Gerald Green on my team before Joey Graham.


It was a hypothetical statement. So if either Jennings or Rubio becomes better than the other it really doesn't make a difference if they're not solid players in the future.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*From the 'Wolves workout...*

"Today I was at the Timberwolves practice facility to watch their private workouts for Tyreke Evans, Jonny Flynn, Ty Lawson, Brandon Jennings, Jrue Holiday, and Jeff Teague.

First off, I want to openly admit that I have been a big critic on the idea of drafting Tyreke Evans at 6, for a number of reasons...after today, however, one thing became very clear to me, Tyreke Evans is going to be one Hell of a player.

Evans is HUGE. He showed an incredible combination of size/speed/athleticism/jumping ability/pure bull strength/defense/shooting ability that I have not seen from any prospect since, dare I say, this one really tall muscular guy that one a big award this past year. Again, I have been very critical of Evans, but this guy looked like a mini Lebron out there. He dominated in the one on ones, finishing at the rim time and time again after showing very impressive moves and ball handling along with his explosive athleticism. He dominated every single point guard there, jonny flynn was really the only one who stopped him once or twice, and it was more Evans just missed than him stopping him. In the 1-on-1s, the players would have to work to get open for an in-bounds pass, and then had four seconds to get a shot off...most often they received the ball between the top of the key and half court, and evans would get to the rim with ease, bull rushing, juking, spinning, whatever he wanted to do, he did. He made Jennings basically fall down a couple times, and hit 3s in the face of lawson and flynn that drew pretty big Ohhhhs from the small crowd watching on.

Evans hit a handful of 3's in the one on ones and 3-on-3 drills, Including a game winning 3 in the face of i believe Ty Lawson to end the workout. He was simply a man amongst boys today. Tyreke definitely shot better than I had imagined, that will not be an issue down the road.

Flynn was very impressive also. Very strong with the ball, by far the best ball handler there, and a very smooth jump shot. He will be a very good point guard...good guy, hard worker and just gave off a good leadership kind of vibe.

Lawson was good in the one on ones and everything, nothing really stood out though. He made a few shots but overall is was an average showing for him. Didn't seem as fast as the other guys.

Holiday shot the ball very well, seems a little underdeveloped physically, obviously, but his shot is real good. He was good in the open floor and played pretty good defense.

Jennings and Teague just blended in. Jennings is extremely fast and quick on his feet but he got beat on Defense all day and his shot is really ugly. Along with that, he was slamming the ball down, complaining about not getting fouls and letting the "F" bomb go...right in front of Kahn...great idea...

Teague shot the ball well but otherwise he was a sideshow.

Afterwards, Kahn invited the small crowd of season tix holders in to a private room to ask questions.
-He said we won 24 games, nobody is irreplaceable
-Said that they are actively looking to add picks/ trade picks
-When asked if he preferred a pure point guard or combo point guard, he said whatever fits the players around him best.
-Stated there is no truth to marc jackson rumors, no searching for coach will be done until after the draft.
-Said he did not view Pekovic as the tall, long rim defender at Center that he has been talking about, although he does really like him a lot.
-Confirmed his statements that Al would be 2nd best player on championship team and Love 4th if he reached potential.
-When asked who he liked the most from workouts so far, he said he REALLY like what he saw today...considering Tyreke Evans was a one man show out there, its safe to say he likes him a lot.
-If I remember any more of his private Q/A answers I will repost.



Overall I rate the prospects from today in this order:

1. Evans (BY FAR)
2. Flynn
3. Lawson
4. Holiday
5. Tie: Jennings and Teague

I am now completely on board with getting Evans, I cannot believe how dominant he was, the matchup problems that would arise from having him and Foye back there would be great. No point guard would be able to guard this guy especially if he is surrounded with the right talent. I am sold."


----------

